# clin d'oeil



## parriparri

Qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare un'espressione italiana che corrisponde a "clin d'oeil"? 
Riporto di seguito il contesto:" L'acronyme JLB, désignant le présumé auteur dont Malaussène doit endosser l'identité, pourrait être un clin d'œil à Paul-Loup Sulitzer, alias PLS"


----------



## Sovi

Eh si... con il contesto direi proprio che è un ammiccamento...  un'allusione ...SV


----------



## Necsus

Direi più _allusione_, se PLS non è coinvolto direttamente. Altrimenti anche _strizzat(in)a d'occhio_.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Necsus,
Temo di non capire al cento percento. "Strizzata d'occhio" va bene in senso figurato, come qui?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Matou. Sì, una _strizzata d'occhio_ (o anche _fare l'occhiolino_) è un cenno d'intesa, un ammiccamento, appunto, ma è sicuramente più usato nel quotidiano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, grazie, ho quasi capito . Ma nel caso di una citazione cinematografica, come in parecchi film di Tarantino, per fare un esempio, come definiresti ii "clin d'oeil", allusione o strizzata d'occhio/fare l'occhiolino?


----------



## Necsus

Che cosa intendi con 'citazione cinematografica'? Potresti farmi un esempio?


----------



## matoupaschat

Quando si ricalca più o meno una scena da un altro film, o c'è qualche particolare che ci rimanda chiaramente.


----------



## Necsus

Be', quelle di Tarantino in genere sono vere e proprie citazioni dichiarate, comunque sì, si può dire in senso figurato che un autore _strizza l'occhio_ a un altro intendendo che ne riprende temi o stili tipici, che si riferisce a lui condividendoli.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, Necsus, mi hai levato ogni dubbio. Tendevo finora ad usare l'espressione francese, ormai avrò la scelta. 
Buona giornata.
F.


----------



## Popussi

io direi "potrebbe essere un riferimento a" o "un'allusione a"


----------



## youness

ciao a tutti 
un "clin d'oeil" vuol dire in italiano un "batter d'occhio" e si usa molto nelle citazioni cinematografiche per dire in modo metaforico che la cosa in questione si è risolta velocemente.
spero che ho riposto alla domanda in modo chiaro e conciso.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Youness, benvenuto su WRF!
Non stiamo parlando del "clin d'oeil" nel senso di un brevissimo tempo bensì come segno d'intesa...


----------

